
Who is the Australian woman arrested for her Facebook post? - rmason
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/12567495/australian-woman-arrested-facebook-post-lockdown-coronavirus-protest/
======
olliej
I love the idiot politician likening enforcement of basic health and safety
laws as being nazi Germany, and then said laws shouldn't allow arresting of
pregnant women.

------
netsharc
I love how the couple act and argue like 7 year old kids; crying, saying they
didn't know it was wrong, and bargaining for forgiveness and a lesser
punishment. Welcome to adulthood! There's a term for the way how late
20-somethings nowadays still act as kids, combined with childhood education
awarding undeserved "stars", I wonder how much that's contributed to the rise
of Karen-like behaviour in society.

